# Unusual  (?) names for pets



## tshadowchaser (Oct 2, 2008)

Do your pets have different or unusual names?

At this moment we have 4 cats named:

Sir Thunderfoot Shadowchaser Thunder
Animals little bit of Love.Little Bit
Sir Blackthorns Harthfriend.Blackie
Princess Patches Blue EyesPatch

The two outside  (wild) cats are just  Scruffie and Spot with Big Gray showing up once in a while


----------



## rutherford (Oct 2, 2008)

My daughter named the cat Meatball.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2008)

Had an all black cat (no white spots anywhere) that I called Stilgar.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2008)

I came across a pit bull named Zen

And a friend of mine had a very large black house cat named Frodo the viking biker cat from hell


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 2, 2008)

A pit bull named ZEN dose give one something to think about


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 2, 2008)

My cat's official name is ryeongi.  Which is a Korean abbreviation for Cat...kind of like our kitty.  So when we brought her back to the states, her name became Kitty.  The other one's name is Elphie.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a 165 lb. fila brasiliero. These dogs have an atavistic misrtrust of strangers, were used to hunt jaguars and runaway slaves in Brazil, and have a reputation of being just plain nasty, forget about pitbulls. I have to be very careful with him,and put him in the barn when we have company-though he knows to behave on-leash and out in public, and behaves well on the trails. I've been told, though,  that if a burglar ever got around him he might, quite literally, eat the guy.

I call him _Pooh-bear._ :lfao:


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 2, 2008)

I used to have an iguana named Rover. _I_ thought it was funny...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew a lady whose extremely timid toy chihuahua was named "Matador."


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I knew a lady whose extremely timid toy chihuahua was named "Matador."


My brother and his wife had an American Chihuahua that they bought in Seoul named *Komo Eagy* (which supposedly means "little baby"). She was a sweetheart and love to go for a R-I-D-E. Which meant during the winter she had to run to the closet and get her sweater and was very helpful in getting it put on. Wonderful dog. She'll be missed.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a springer/blue tick mix named Peco, which I'm told is Spanish for freckle. I often threaten my wife with the things I'm going to have made from his pelt if he eats just one more thing of mine (among the casualties: 2 Bluetooth headsets, several golf hats, a few pairs of pants that he's chewed buttons off of, and lately he's discovered how to sneak golf balls out of my bag).
We also have two female cats. Hanzo is named after the famous ninja Hattori Hanzo (the friend who gave us the cats thought she was a male). Hannya is named after a female Japanese demon. She's a true calico, so I think it's a fitting name. Of course, these two are more commonly known by their respective nicknames: Fat Kitty and ********.


----------



## crushing (Oct 2, 2008)

Our German Shorthair Pointer's official name is 'Flower Creek Bleugras Jazz-Mine', but we just call her Ella as that is the name she came to us with.

We thought about changing her nickname to Flurry.  Because she is easily excited and especially because she looks like an Oreo Flurry, but Ella fits her just fine.

I just googled her name and found that she is the grand dam of these little cuties:
http://www.sunupgsp.com/litter20041027F1.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2008)

Just remembered a friend of mine from years ago had a cat named Phido

He even had a rather large dog house out back with the name Phido over the entrance... although Phido was not actually that big


----------



## Shuto (Oct 2, 2008)

We used to have a couple of muts names Spam and Jabba the Mutt.  I had a cat names Zeus as a kid.  My favorite is my brother's black and white dog he named Red.  

Pet names should make you smile IMO.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Oct 2, 2008)

I have two lovely cats - my pride and joy. 

The first is a Russian Blue named.....Vodka (what else can you call a russian?)

And his brother is a grey and white domestic named Moscow.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 2, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> I have two lovely cats - my pride and joy.
> 
> The first is a Russian Blue named.....Vodka (what else can you call a russian?)
> 
> And his brother is a grey and white domestic named Moscow.


 
I had a white and black cat named Whiskey.  :idunno::bangahead:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 2, 2008)

My cat is named Medicine king.

He is named after someone from the Lotus sutra.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 3, 2008)

We had a little JRT we named Moose. He was the largest pup in the litter, an alpha male that thought he was a pitbull. Now I have a German Shepherd named Zeus and my daughter's beagle is Nero. My son used to have a brown mouse he named Jerry. 
I love the cat named Meatball.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a dog named captain whats-his-name, & a cat named lynyrd skynyrd.  but we just call him lynny.  

jf


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 3, 2008)

My dog's name is Firewall.  Cuz his purpose is to protect my stuff and keep out intruders.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 3, 2008)

The guy next door named his pitbull mix "Dork."


----------



## Mimir (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a cat named *Oracle* and my brother had a cat named *Parser*

You couldn't tell that we are both computer guys could you?

My father and mother in law's dog is named *Mossy Oak*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 3, 2008)

My sister's last cat was named Salamay.

4 years since she passed and I *STILL* miss her


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 3, 2008)

We've got two cats, a female by the name of Grendel Catherine, and a male who goes by the name Beowulf Simon.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 4, 2008)

My baby kitten, who I love dearly, is named Panini.
My last cat, who died a few months back after ten years of being the best pet I have ever knows, was named Trouble.
We had a cat who dissappeared a few years back and her name was Cabbage.  Cabbage was "special."  She would get lost everytime she went into our kitchen and would fall asleep licking the wall.
We have a huge, demonic orange cat who lives outside and her name is Poppy.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Oct 4, 2008)

O.K., my wife named our new cat Agador Sparticus. Not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 5, 2008)

My (at the time) 4-year-old brother named the new pup Copper (he likes the Fox and The Hound movie), that wouldn't be weird except that the dog is pitch black (black lab/bloodhound mix).  Naturally a year or so later when they got a second dog (bloodhound/Great Pyrenees mix) that is gold colored, they named him Blackie. 

Copper






Blackie


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2008)

great pics of those two


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2008)

I named my dog Sable, because he is solid black - what I didn't know for some time is that some cultural groups use it as a name - a _feminine_ name - and people are constantly assuming he's a girl.  Doesn't seem to bother him any, though!

A friend of mine had a black lab mix named Nixon - he was pretty stubborn, but I don't think that's where the name came from.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 6, 2008)

we also had a dog named Randolph Aloysius...why? because that was the most random, weird, pompous name we could think of...


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Our chocolate labrador is named Tabasco because he ate the peppers off the bushes in our backyard. I do believe that dog would eat anything.

Our female cat is named Jelly. Her full registered name is Angeline D'Amerique. Our male cat is Blix, after the mischevious elf. They both grew into their names quite nicely.

Choose names carefully, they have a way of becoming self fulfilling prophecies!


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 6, 2008)

My Belgian Malinois' name is Ninja because of the black mask-like coloration on his snout and the black fur on his throat. He stealthily steals cushions off the couch using what I think is doggie Ninjitsu...


----------



## tko4u (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a cat named kitty kitty (yes, a double name)
a dog named cat
a dog named buddy
a dog named peanut
a cat named al hafez


i might need some help next time i name a pet


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a cat, we ca;;  Puddems but the name he was given to us was Roly we use both  poory kitty lol


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 7, 2008)

Even though our JRT was named Moose, he was a terror. Great dog, but an aggressive little thing that wreaked havoc around other animals, so we often jokingly referred to him as Achmed.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 13, 2008)

We have ----

Fat, orange cat---Dust Bunny
Black cat with white mittens---Stormy-mew (aka Miss Mittens or Mighty Mittens if she's wild)
All black cat--Kasumi (means Misty in Japanese)

Pug (just passed away)---Mouse Potato (meaning "one who sits at the computer all day")
Pug---Chipmunk (called Chip, Chippers, and Buffalo)
3 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels--Elanor (from The Lord of the Rings), Jamie (usually called "Moose"), and Jasmine

Hamster--Minky

I used to have a pet turtle---Xena the warrior turle (full name)

My sister has 2 cats--Punkin and Captian Jack Kitty irate3:

My boyfriend has 2 ball pythons that he will eventually breed.
Strangles--'nuff said
Fluffy

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to have a tarantula named Pookie.  Because I thought having a giant, hairy, fanged monster with a cute name was funny.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2008)

We have big black cat named Renfield....


----------



## harlan (Oct 14, 2008)

Lots of cats over the years, but afraid I'm pretty unimaginative: Saki, Fluffy, Cassie, Buddy, Blackie, Lucky, Lizzie...the 'ie' sound at the end makes it easier to call them in for meals.

We did inherit a cat called 'Princess Greytail'...until I pointed out to my husband that I was pretty sure it was a castrated male. We shortened it to an unimaginative 'Prince.' 

And I admit to a low moment of once naming a cat 'Bugly'...short for 'butt-ugly'.


----------

